
[spanish] Apple and News corp to release iPad only magazine - brudgers
http://eleconomista.com.mx/tecnociencia/2011/01/11/aumenta-expectativa-periodico-ipad
======
brudgers
Babble fish translation:

 _The next week could come to the light “The Daily”, the newspaper with paid
subscription, realised especially for iPad (of Apple). The creator of this
newspaper is News Corp., social founder of means infinity and networks, like
MySpace. According to sources mentioned by Forbes, “The Daily” will be
presented/displayed by Rupert Murdoch (CEO of News Corp) and Steve Jobs (CEO
of Apple) between 17 and 19 of January. The launching event will be the Museum
of San Francisco de Modern Arte. The expectation grows Murdoch and Jobs has
worked in this project for a pair of months, without revealing details of if
it could have a printed edition or Web, for the users who do not have iPad. It
is speculated on that the unloading of this newspaper could cost 99 cents of
dollar to the week and that in one first stage, will only be available in the
United States. Also, one calculates that those are 100 journalists that will
feed with contents this newspaper, like columnistas of New Yorker, The Daily
Beast, Forbes and AOL. The interested ones already can accesar to the page Web
of the newspaper in www.thedaily.com and reserve to their subscription,
leaving their email._

